# Locovan Mesothelioma Good News for a change.



## locovan

The Doctor couldn't control his excitement this afternoon at my 3 pm appointment .
He shook my hand and Rays and said.
"We cant believe it, where you was disease stable 3 months ago you now at -- your Tumour has shrunk so you life expectancy now has no time limit or schedule."
He has given me a written report to prove it.
I cant thank the NHS enough and so pleased I have helped in the trials of the Talc Op and the putting together of 2 Chemo's.

I just hope the other 20 baby seeded ones stay quiet :roll: :lol: :lol: 

So at last we have good news to tell my family and friends.
My Younger Son is in tears and said "Someone is watching over you"

This has been a good day.
We will have a good drink at the Global with all my Cyber Friends.

Hobbyfan if this isn't Queens English and I have got the punctuation wrong------TOUGH :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Im so happy you cant upset me


----------



## Zebedee

Bloody hell Mavis - you've cheered me up no end after a hard day.

Brilliant news. Several pints shall be downed when we next meet . . . and there's no need to make it soon now is there.  :lol: 

Wonderful.

Dave


----------



## clianthus

Brilliant News Mavis, look forward to having that drink with you.


----------



## moblee

That is very good news Mavis AND Ray  

Best of health to you


----------



## spykal

*Re: Locovan Mesothelioma Good News for a chamge.*



locovan said:


> So at last we have good news to tell my family and friends.My Younger Son is in tears and said "Someone is watching over you"


Many more than one Mavis ...

I cannot express how pleased I am for you and your family.

xxx

Mike


----------



## rayrecrok

WOW :lol: :lol: :lol: .

See there is a God..


----------



## bognormike

Superb Mavis - we'll have a double celebration at the global 8)


----------



## zulurita

FANTASTIC NEWS MAVIS   

I am so pleased for you and Ray and all your family. It has brought tears to my eyes.

Wish we were going to the Global so we could share a drink with you..........will have to raise a glass for you here at Ninn Lodge Farm.


----------



## seamusog

Great news for you both,you must be very happy,good luck and good health to you and yours.
seamus.


----------



## locovan

bognormike said:


> Superb Mavis - we'll have a double celebration at the global 8)


Tell Viv for me as I have to calm down and cook a dinner and come back to earth before I updat my blog :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hobbyfan

*Re: Locovan Mesothelioma Good News for a chamge.*



locovan said:


> The Doctor couldn't control his excitement this afternoon at my 3 pm appointment .


That's brilliant news and I'm very, very happy for you. And listen you little minx, you know full well that I would never correct yours or anyone's grammar except for a bit of fun in a thread about that subject!   

It must be like a huge boulder has been lifted from your shoulders, your emotional payload has now been dramatically increased!


----------



## bognormike

locovan said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Superb Mavis - we'll have a double celebration at the global 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Viv for me as I have to calm down and cook a dinner and come back to earth before I updat my blog :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

have done, she's delighted!


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Excellent news Mavis! 

I am so pleased for you both I may even raise a glass of something special in your honour this evening. :wink:  

Keith and Ros


----------



## relay

Mavis!! What wonderful news - I am so pleased that your fight and positivity has paid off.   Words can't say how pleased. I can only imagine how Ray must feel.

all the very very best to you both,
-H


----------



## clodhopper2006

Incredible news Mavis. I can only imagine how you and your family must be feeling now. I bet you feel all your christmases have come at once.


----------



## locovan

*Re: Locovan Mesothelioma Good News for a chamge.*



Hobbyfan said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Doctor couldn't control his excitement this afternoon at my 3 pm appointment .
> 
> 
> 
> That's brilliant news and I'm very, very happy for you. And listen you little minx, you know full well that I would never correct yours or anyone's grammar except for a bit of fun in a thread about that subject!
> 
> It must be like a huge boulder has been lifted from your shoulders, your emotional payload has now been dramatically increased!
Click to expand...

Little Minx --you havent met me so you dont know just how that suits me.

The Little Minx :wink:


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Wonderful, wonderful news! I'm so pleased for both of you.  

You'd better watch out though, with all these people wanting to have a drink with you you'll need to look after your liver now. :wink: 



Chris


----------



## olley

Fantastic.

Olley


----------



## viator

Mavis,
From reading some of your posts, I have only a vague knowledge of your past medical problems, so the news you present today is absolutely terrific, I wish you and Ray a very happy and healthy future, for me no greater excuse for raising a glass.
GOOD HEALTH.
Eddie.


----------



## waspes

Thats fantastic news all the very best to you both.


Peter.


----------



## UncleNorm

Absolutely brilliant news Mavis and Ray. The way you have BOTH conducted yourselves over the last year has been truly inspirational. I thank you both for that and look forward to a proper celebratory cuddle at the Global. And Mavis... if you want a cuddle too, no problem!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## SPACEFLOWER

Great news Mavis and Ray.Well done my dear.
June

PS
We met at Brean last year


----------



## tubbytuba

Minnie the Minx!
Excellent news Mave, really brightened up my day to hear such positive news.
I have a nice bottle of Chablis chilling, and a glass will be raised to your good health  
Steve.


----------



## erneboy

Excellent news Mavis, we are delighted to hear it, Alan.


----------



## an99uk

*Mavis*

Excellent news, see what the power of positive thought does.

Well done to you both and a thank you from me for your trials work. We need all the patients we can get

Love Angie


----------



## asprn




----------



## ianhibs




----------



## locovan

Asprn Dougie
I wish I was near you to give you a great big hug  as we have shared so much together.
I gave you advice from the heart when you asked me what was on my mind and you then was able to give your all to your darling sister when she then passed away.
We since have come very close with other help I gave to you on a personal base and yet we have never met.
You stand for everything I hold dear on MHFacts the friendship and the help we give each other--- that Nuke could never have envisaged when he started this forum.
Oh gosh I will end up in tears but today is a day of mixed feelings of shock and happiness.
Dougie life is bad sometimes but that does pass and you get the good if you perceiver its only round the corner on a bad day.xx


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Mavis and Ray

So very happy for you

Now just continue to improve more and more

And stay kind to yourselves

Really really excellent and heartwarming news

Paul


----------



## asprn

locovan said:


> I wish I was near you to give you a great big hug  as we have shared so much together


I'm not going to reply to this, as someone is peeling onions somewhere near me and it's making my eyes go funny.

Maybe you should change your signature tonight to a bottle of champagne icon and "Drink with me".

xxxx


----------



## sallytrafic

We are DELIGHTED


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Mavis  now we don't want to see you leg less at the Global :lol: 



Jacquie & John


----------



## LPDrifter

That is fantastic news Mavis.
I am so happy for you. No wonder your son is in tears.
Enjoy the moment, enjoy the rest of your life.


"May you live as long as you want,
And never want as long as you live"
(Old Irish Greeting)


----------



## lalala

Mavis that is amazing news. I read your posts and always think how sensible and helpful they are and though we've never met I feel as if i know you a little, so all my very best wishes for your long and happy future.
Lala


----------



## locovan

LadyJ said:


> Well done Mavis  now we don't want to see you leg less at the Global :lol:
> 
> Jacquie & John


 :lol: :lol: :lol: scared you might have to carry me back to the M/Home :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nora+Neil

Mavis.
What wonderful news. We are delighted for you and Ray.
I know you were planning a trip to Italy before your illness, now you can go anywhere you want.
God bless you both.
xxxx


----------



## locovan

Ireland and Scotland are on my list for next year again. :wink: 
The plans are being made when I can get Ray to sit still --he is in the clouds tonight and he cant concentrate on anything--hasnt eaten all of his dinner either :wink:


----------



## bozzer

Wonderful news Mavis.
Enjoy your celebrations.

Jan and Brian


----------



## overthemoon

Fantastic news for you both,fulfill your dreams and enjoy, well done.


----------



## KENNYJAY

so pleased for you ken rhona


----------



## teemyob

*Mavis*

Nice one Mavis!

Bet you iz buzzin init!?

(just too get to our friend)

We are over the moon for you and your good news.

I lost a good old Friend this week, real sad shock. Even my Daughter who has known him a long time broke her heart. Brightened up weekend has your announcement.

Magic.

TM


----------



## patnles

That's really good news Mavis. I can imagine how elated both you and Ray must be feeling right now. We'll have a drink in your honour tonight  
Lesley


----------



## Glandwr

Rock on Mavis 

Dick


----------



## Jezport

Its wonderful to hear some good news for once! Now get out and enjoy your selves


----------



## CaGreg

Delighted and excited!! Well done and continued good health. 

You Can Can Can!!!

Ca


----------



## litcher

Brilliant news Mavis - I'm so, so pleased for you both.   

That's a drink from me at the Global too - you'll definitely be legless by the end of it all. :lol: 

Viv


----------



## Telbell

Good on yer Mave! :lol:


----------



## peedee

One of the best posts I seen for a long time. Nice to read some really good news. All that fighting for Mavis has obviously worked.

peedee


----------



## Rapide561

*Mavis*

Aww Mavis this is terrific news for you, Ray and the family. xxxxx

Russell

PS - I have train crew in Appledore area next week - get the bacon butties on for them! Look out for the yellow train


----------



## lindyloot

Great new Mavis we'll certainly have a knees upat the Global to celebrate


----------



## IrishHomer

Great News Mavis. I'm delighted for you both!!!!!!!!

    

Still :wave: for Mavis


----------



## wakk44

Wow what great news,nice to read a positive post on here and get that warm ''MHF feeling''.

Will have a celebratory drink with you at the Global-if your not legless already :lol:


----------



## Briarose

Mavis I am so happy for you, what wonderful news...........I can't describe how uplifting your post is and I am about to toast you.

To Mavis and Ray.


----------



## motorhomer2

Hello to you both

We are so pleased for you Mavis. Great to have such good news. So sorry we cant join you at the global for a celebrating drinkies as we are in France but we will raise our glasses in a toast tonight when we have our nightcap. 



All our best wishes to you 

Motgorhomer & motorhomer2.


----------



## Tklybeard

Mavis and Ray
Thats great news.
Enjoy life to the full


----------



## ramos

Hello all you lovely people out there. 
All your fighting for Mavis has obviously worked. 
I only hope you will all join me in her continuing fight.
Also for all the other poor souls out there in the same situation.


----------



## UncleNorm

Yes, indeed Ray!

_*I only hope you will all join me in her continuing fight. *_

... and fight we shall!! :leftfighter3: :rightfighter5:

See you next week!


----------



## locovan

ramos said:


> Hello all you lovely people out there.
> All your fighting for Mavis has obviously worked.
> I only hope you will all join me in her continuing fight.
> Also for all the other poor souls out there in the same situation.


You just get your money out to buy the beer for these lovely people
at the Global --we have some Celebrating to do.
There was only 50 M/H at Hamble-- there is 110 at the Global so get saving.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sharnor

Excellent news Mavis and Ray. I am thrilled for you. We can have a drink together in Canterbury!


----------



## AuntieSandra

* 
Wonderful! Great! Fantastic!
Wow!
I can't believe it. Enjoy the rest of today,

See you at the Global.
Drinks will be chilled and ready and I know a strong man to guide you home.
Sandra
xx
:lol: :lol:*


----------



## locovan

AuntieSandra said:


> *
> Wonderful! Great! Fantastic!
> Wow!
> I can't believe it. Enjoy the rest of today,
> 
> See you at the Global.
> Drinks will be chilled and ready and I know a strong man to guide you home.
> Sandra
> xx
> :lol: :lol:*


*

Now its Uncle Norms turn to give us good news --we are waiting. :wink: I hope I have passed all the strenghth to him :wink:*


----------



## Wupert

Brill

Nothing more for us to say


----------



## SwiftGroup

Mavis,
That's fantastic news, I am so happy for you,
Luv
Andy


----------



## locovan

SwiftGroup said:


> Mavis,
> That's fantastic news, I am so happy for you,
> Luv
> Andy


Thankyou Andy --you played a big part in making this year a wonderful year for me and now I will be around for the next Factory visit  :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Mave

Late to this thread as I've been occupied elsewhere.

I remember when I first heard about your illness, and I posted on Facebook that I wondered if terminal really meant terminal. A midwife friend phoned me, and asked for details. She'd lost a very close friend a couple of years ago to meso. She said "Oh yes, it's always terminal". I also remember saying to you that everything like this is terminal until the first time that someone beats it. Why should it not be you?

You keep fighting girl, and we'll keep fighting with you. You going to get a damned big hug at the Global!  

With love, as ever

Gerald x


----------



## locovan

Looking forward to the hugs in 2010 and now 2011.
Thanks Gerald you were always right and Im breaking barriers --but you knew I would. :wink: 
Wouldnt it be great if all Meso Patients could.


----------



## geraldandannie

locovan said:


> Thanks Gerald you were always right and Im breaking barriers --but you knew I would. :wink:


I knew if anyone could beat it, you, with your hugely positive frame of mind, could do it.



locovan said:


> Wouldnt it be great if all Meso Patients could.


Amen to that. It's about time cancer was eradicated. It kills too many good people.

Gerald


----------



## Invicta

Phew Mavis, I have only just read your excellent news. I should have done so earlier as I have had everything crossed for you today!

You and Ray are a truly inspirational pair. I have N-E-V-E-R in my whole life, over 50 of them as a nurse, met anyone quite like you two for facing such a devastating illness in the manner in which you have done. Your attitudes certainly support the saying "mind over matter".

I do hope that you continue to enjoy life as you have been doing and will remain inspirations to others.

I will certainly be telling son-in-law David's father your excellent news. He is currently undergoing chemo at the K & C.

Peggy XX


----------



## locovan

Well you sat with me through my Chemo and held my hand you even bought me a Cabbage, Honey and your friendship I'm so grateful.
Tell your Son in Law (a Paramedic) I'm sorry he wont be picking me up in the Ambulance...he only wanted to see me in my Nightie :lol: :lol:


----------



## Invicta

locovan said:


> Well you sat with me through my Chemo and held my hand you even bought me a Cabbage, Honey and your friendship I'm so grateful.
> Tell your Son in Law (a Paramedic) I'm sorry he wont be picking me up in the Ambulance...he only wanted to see me in my Nightie :lol: :lol:


I had forgotten the cabbage Mavis!

For those left wondering why a cabbage- I had bought 3 super ones from the local farm shop for a £1 just before going into visit Mavis in hospital on one of her chemo days.

I have since found this poem in my autograph book about a cabbage written by a school friend all those years ago. This was it:

'My heart is like a cabbage 
it is all for you, 
the leaves I give to others 
but the heart I save for you'.

Isn't it lovely?!?! Who would have thought a cabbage could figure in such sentiment!

David is in bed right now, on duty at 7am but I will text him your good news in the morning. I know he will be thrilled for you and to know that people can have excellent results from chemo.

Just wondering now what the caberet will be this year at the Christmas lunch at the golf club?!


----------



## locovan

Invicta said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you sat with me through my Chemo and held my hand you even bought me a Cabbage, Honey and your friendship I'm so grateful.
> Tell your Son in Law (a Paramedic) I'm sorry he wont be picking me up in the Ambulance...he only wanted to see me in my Nightie :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten the cabbage Mavis!
> 
> For those left wondering why a cabbage- I had bought 3 super ones from the local farm shop for a £1 just before going into visit Mavis in hospital on one of her chemo days.
> 
> I have since found this poem in my autograph book about a cabbage written by a school friend all those years ago. This was it:
> 
> 'My heart is like a cabbage
> it is all for you,
> the leaves I give to others
> but the heart I save for you'.
> 
> Isn't it lovely?!?! Who would have thought a cabbage could figure in such sentiment!
> 
> David is in bed right now, on duty at 7am but I will text him your good news in the morning. I know he will be thrilled for you and to know that people can have excellent results from chemo.
> 
> Just wondering now what the caberet will be this year at the Christmas lunch at the golf club?!
Click to expand...

Mama Mia!! Julie Walters. :roll:

The cabbage poem takes me back to my school days as a friend put that in my Autograph book.

Well Im off to bed this has been an exciting evening :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm

What's the chance Peggy, that your son-in-law knows AuntieSandra's brother, Bill Walton, also a paramedic in Kent, working as a rapid response para out of Dover?

Mavis has met him! :roll:


Good night Mavis!!


----------



## locovan

UncleNorm said:


> What's the chance Peggy, that your son-in-law knows AuntieSandra's brother, Bill Walton, also a paramedic in Kent, working as a rapid response para out of Dover?
> 
> Mavis has met him! :roll:
> 
> Good night Mavis!!


You can imagine them both rushing here to see who can get to me first--what will the neighbours make of that. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Edited to say Defo going to bed now the phone has stopped ringing at last. :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

locovan said:


> You can imagine them both rushing here to see who can get to me first--what will the neighbours make of that. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Mavis - GO TO BED!!!

Gerald


----------



## locovan

geraldandannie said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can imagine them both rushing here to see who can get to me first--what will the neighbours make of that. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Mavis - GO TO BED!!!
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

I will but just to say that both these Paramedics work in my area and both have said they get called to my park so what a coincidence that One belongs to Peggy and the other to Norman and Sandra


----------



## UncleNorm

Mavis, I know I'm p*ssed, AS & I & KT have spent the evening celebrating your wonderful news.... BUT...



It's time to GO TO BED!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## asprn

Morning my dear,

Let me be the first to welcome you to the first day of the rest of your life.  

Norman, I hope your head hurts.

Dougie.


----------



## JockandRita

asprn said:


> Morning my dear,
> 
> Let me be the first to welcome you to the first day of the rest of your life.
> 
> Norman, I hope your head hurts.
> 
> Dougie.


And on behalf of Rita and I, can I be the second please? :wink:

Better late than never Mavis. If it hadn't been for Frank's link, I might have been later still.  :wink:

Congratulations Mavis. >>see here<<

Wishing you and Ray all the very best for the future.

Kindest regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## locovan

Oh Dougie thanks so much xx
I cant believe I'm awake and no hangover.  
I did get to chatter a lot didn't I but that was a wonderful party on here.
Norman how is your head --how on earth can you have a cyber party like that-- is that a first? :lol: :lol:


----------



## G2EWS

Morning Mavis,

Just to repeat what I have already said. This is the most superb news and in my opinion it is down to your positive attitude and joy for life.

Please do carry on keeping all of us happy, you and Ray are doing a blxxdy marvellous job.

Had a shot of whisky last night thinking of you and Ray.

God bless you both.

Lots of love from

Chris, Claire, Eleanor and of course Meg

xxxxxxx


----------



## mandyandandy

Well done you!!!! 

First thread of the morning, what a lovely start to my day.   

Mandy


----------



## peejay

Thats great news Mavis, you must be over the moon!

Pete


----------



## orian

Hi Mavis,

Excellent news. That has brightened my day.


----------



## brillopad

mavis, that is the best news!!! we are really pleased for you..... you can now make more plans for week ends away. see you at the global..dennis & brenda xx


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Just spotted this.
I shed a tear of happines.

Just goes to show that with a battleaxe of willpower you can come thro`most problems.
YiPeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Well done Mavis.

Dave and Margaret P


----------



## StAubyns

Hi Mavis

fantastic news, we are so pleased for you


----------



## bigbazza

This is the best post I've read since joining MHF.
I'm still fighting with Melvis.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Mavis,

excellent news. Very pleased for you and Ray 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Marilyn

> This is the best post I've read since joining MHF.


I'll second that. Wonderful. I'm so pleased.

You don't know me but can I give you a hug anyway?
xxx


----------



## locovan

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi Mavis,
> 
> excellent news. Very pleased for you and Ray
> 
> MHS...Rob


 :lol: :lol: that means you will have to hold that tummy in as I run past you for another year :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

bigbazza said:


> This is the best post I've read since joining MHF.
> I'm still fighting with Melvis.


For one day only and just for you xx


----------



## UncleNorm

Blue skies and sunshine... it's a beautiful day, made more so by that wonderful news from Mavis and Ray. We DID celebrate last night but, by sticking with the same wine, I have a clear head. But I'll not be driving for a few hours!! :wink:


----------



## asprn

locovan said:


> For one day only and just for you xx


I particularly like the bit at 2'45". 

Dougie.


----------



## Penquin

That is really superb news and we are delighted to have received it, thank you for sharing such monumental pleasure with all of us,

Dave and Lesley


----------



## domannhal

We have'nt met but read all your posts, and at Malvern we were next to Zebedee who was telling me what a lovely person you were, and your post has really made my day! Look forward to seeing you at Hatton, and I will be bringing my infamous "pudding wine" which you are welcome to to try


----------



## EJB

Wonderful.....what else can I say......Wonderful


----------



## Sonesta

Mavis! Mavis! Mavis! Congratulations! hooray! fantastic! great! marvelous! super duper! magnificent!................ In fact my darling, I just cannot find enough wonderful and exciting sounding words to describe just how both myself and Gilbert feel to read such brilliant news! I just cannot be happier for you and I just know this must be one of the happiest days of yours and your families life! I cannot begin to imagine the relief this has brought to Ray and your loved ones but I know it will be immeasureable. You are such a lovely person and have been so brave and so positive and I am sure your attitude to both life and your illness has been the key factor in all of this. What an inspiration you are to us all Mavis and when we see you next week at the Global Rally, we shall be cracking open a bottle of champagne that's for sure.  

All our love.

Sue & Gilb xxx


----------



## trevorf

Fantastic news Mavis, wishing you many more happy years.


Trevor & Julie


----------



## locovan

EJB said:


> Wonderful.....what else can I say......Wonderful


 :lol: :lol: :lol: You could sing--I did it my way--Thanks anyway xx

Sue and Gilbert I cant wait for a cuddle  well and a Drink

domannhal Don't believe all that jumping Zeb says Bong!!!! :lol: :lol: 
Pudding wine sounds different???

Trevor it has been a good day so looking forward to a good year


----------



## bigbazza

locovan said:


> bigbazza said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best post I've read since joining MHF.
> I'm still fighting with Melvis.
> 
> 
> 
> For one day only and just for you xx
Click to expand...

Glad you posted the link Mavis, you wouldn't believe how many times I've been told that I spelled your name wrong in my signature


----------



## locovan

You have always known the correct Name as I adore Elvis and so does My Terry
http://rayandmave.org.uk/html/terry_singing.html


----------



## EJB

Quote:- You could sing--I did it my way--Thanks anyway xx 

You weren't listening you were too excited :wink: 

Ol' Blue Eyes decided a smile was in order :wink:


----------



## dannimac

Mavis

That's great news, glad to hear it - I haven't been around on the forum much as I've got a family situation not dissimilar so I can only imagine what you've been through.

D


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Wonderful news Mavis.  

We might have a drink to celebrate with you, might even start tonight. :wink: 

See you next week.

Paul and Ann


----------



## locovan

dannimac said:


> Mavis
> 
> That's great news, glad to hear it - I haven't been around on the forum much as I've got a family situation not dissimilar so I can only imagine what you've been through.
> 
> D


Its because others are suffering that I'm so verbal on the subject.
Its something that people find hard to talk about.
Then they get wrapped up in their own world and their own pain and become isolated. 
I wasn't going to do that I went our there fighting and finding every bit of info I could.
I now have shown that you can get Regression on something that they thought was incurable and only could give Palatable care.
I have helped a man to have Chemo when he was refusing it and he is doing fine and coping.
Another on here refused Chemo and he has gone--so sad.
Then Peter and I shared long PM's and Emails when he was frightened in the middle of the night and we helped each other through some long lonely nights.
Goodluck to you and your family and hope you can have a happier story to tell on here soon :wink:


----------



## timbop37

Great news, Mavis.

Although I haven't posted again until recently, I have been following your story with hope.


----------



## richardjames

Excellent news - nothing but the best for you


----------



## GerryD

Bugger Mavis,
Does this mean that I may have another mic thrust in front of me? Bring back X Factor.
Gerry


----------



## locovan

GerryD said:


> Bugger Mavis,
> Does this mean that I may have another mic thrust in front of me? Bring back X Factor.
> Gerry


I'm just been watching X Factor. :roll:


----------



## Happyrunner

*Locovan Mesotheliona Good News for a change.*

Hi Mavis and Ray

Absolutely over the moon for you both and your family.

We will look forward to chinking a few glasses with you both at global.

Lots of Love

Linda & Mike.
xxx


----------



## 96706

Just got in and read your wonderful news Mavis. 
Jean & I are so very pleased for you both.

I can't say anymore than others have already expressed, so will will have to wait & join you & Ray in sooo many thirst quenching tipples next weekend :lol: I trust Melvis will make a guest apperance as well  

You are an insperation to so many folk and we both feel privalidged to know you, even though it has only been for a short while  

Love as always :wink: 
Roll on Friday
Peter


----------



## zappy61

*Locovan = good News at Last*

Hi Mavis,

Absolutely blooming marvellous, so pleased for you and Ray.

Good luck,

Graham


----------



## rowley

Oh Mavis, what wonderful news. It is indeed an answer to our prayers.


----------



## carol

Mavis we are so pleased to read your post, such good news, I said you looked really well when we met at Hamble and Lymington, whatever it is you are doing, just keep it up

Enjoy your travels, will not be at the Global (hopefully in France) but someone is definitely looking down on you

Much love

Carol and Duncan


----------



## JockandRita

carol said:


> Clipped..... I said you looked really well when we met at Hamble and Lymington, whatever it is you are doing, just keep it up
> 
> Enjoy your travels, will not be at the Global (hopefully in France) but someone is definitely looking down on you
> 
> Much love
> 
> Carol and Duncan


Yes Carol,

We saw Mavis in September 09, and again in June & July of this year, and I commented then, on how well she was looking, since compared to 09.
She said, "Oh yes Jock, everyone's telling me how well I look".

And long may it last too Mavis. :thumbleft:

Cheers,

Jock


----------

